# IQ test



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## linnrg (Sep 17, 2018)

explains why one slot is bigger to the right kind of folks!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2018)

............hahahaha


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## RJJ (Sep 18, 2018)

That is great. Someone should put one of those on their desk!


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 21, 2018)

For "skeleton" keys


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 21, 2018)

LOL

Problem with the photo is the burnt slot is the grounded conductor (neutral). If the receptacle is wired correctly, insert key, nothing happens.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 21, 2018)

chrigeniusedy said:


> LOL
> 
> Problem with the photo is the burnt slot is the grounded conductor (neutral). If the receptacle is wired correctly, insert key, nothing happens.


You are the genuis, it is a test


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 21, 2018)

mark handler said:


> You are the genuis,



Could you tell my wife please, she tends to call to me as Jackasss.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 21, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Could you tell my wife please, she tends to call to me as Jackasss.


I was tought women are always right . They are not mutuality exclusive.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 21, 2018)

mark handler said:


> I was tought women are always right.



True.
At my age I tend to forget.

Sincerely,
Jackass


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 18, 2018)

"Jack" or just "bad" (smiling)?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 25, 2018)

I think key cleaners are suppose to be GFCI protected? Did I pass the test, do I get another ICC certificate?


----------



## Stuarthale (Oct 30, 2018)

LoL


----------

